# Greenskeeper app no longer free



## JerseyGreens

Just when I figure out how to use GreenKeeper to help with PGR apps - I get this email:

Thank you for helping GreenKeeper App grow over the past five years. During that time, we have expanded our web-development and management teams to improve the user experience, fix bugs, and develop additional GreenKeeper features like version 2.0 of the PGR GDD/DMI models, Application Advisor, and the new Application Summary page. Later today, we will be launching GreenKeeper version 2.0. The new homepage is more intuitive, better organized, and has a modern design.

With the generous support of our sponsors, we have been able to offer a free version of the GreenKeeper and have kept the Premium version affordable. Unfortunately, this business model is not sustainable for the long-term. As a result, the free version of GreenKeeper will be phased out on June 17, 2021.

Current non-Premium members can subscribe to either a month-to-month or annual GreenKeeper Membership by June 17 to avoid a service disruption. After June 17, non-premium members will not be able to enter new applications and most of the other functionality in GreenKeeper will be disabled. Those users will still be able to view past application records and access the Course Tests page. Current GreenKeeper Premium Members will not experience any disruption to their service.

Currently all GreenKeeper revenue goes toward the software team (two full-time developers and several freelance developers), hosting costs and a business manager. The University of Nebraska or the University of Wisconsin do not subsidize GreenKeeper in any way. We reluctantly decided to take this step to continue to grow and develop the app. Our vision is and always will be to help turf professionals make daily decisions and to share turf research with the world and we think GreenKeeper is the best platform for doing that.

A GreenKeeper Premium subscription pays for itself many times over each year by improving the efficiency of your PGR applications and helping you get the most out of your plant protectants. We sincerely hope you will consider subscribing. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact us. If you are a homeowner using GreenKeeper, go to the "Purchases" page and click "Request Approval" to learn about a GreenKeeper Home membership. We look forward to continuing to serve you.

Sincerely,
Bill Kreuser, PhD
Doug Soldat, PhD

My two cents are that with so many folks switching to Aneuw - they should have kept this free...


----------



## TNTurf

I. have requested the homeowner approval as stated at the end of the message. I dont know what that will mean yet but I suspect it will be a basic version for less that offers PGR tracking. I hope anyhow. No way will I be able to justify $600 a year for premium when all I am using is the PGR and rainfall amounts. I will go to an every other week application and just get by if needed.


----------



## frekwentflier

I just received this in an email. GreenKeeper free version going away June 17, 2021.  But it looks like they're going to start offering a Home version, so maybe that will be less expensive?

Thank you for helping GreenKeeper App grow over the past five years. During that time, we have expanded our web-development and management teams to improve the user experience, fix bugs, and develop additional GreenKeeper features like version 2.0 of the PGR GDD/DMI models, Application Advisor, and the new Application Summary page. Later today, we will be launching GreenKeeper version 2.0. The new homepage is more intuitive, better organized, and has a modern design.

With the generous support of our sponsors, we have been able to offer a free version of the GreenKeeper and have kept the Premium version affordable. Unfortunately, this business model is not sustainable for the long-term. As a result, the free version of GreenKeeper will be phased out on June 17, 2021.

Current non-Premium members can subscribe to either a month-to-month or annual GreenKeeper Membership by June 17 to avoid a service disruption. After June 17, non-premium members will not be able to enter new applications and most of the other functionality in GreenKeeper will be disabled. Those users will still be able to view past application records and access the Course Tests page. Current GreenKeeper Premium Members will not experience any disruption to their service.

Currently all GreenKeeper revenue goes toward the software team (two full-time developers and several freelance developers), hosting costs and a business manager. The University of Nebraska or the University of Wisconsin do not subsidize GreenKeeper in any way. We reluctantly decided to take this step to continue to grow and develop the app. Our vision is and always will be to help turf professionals make daily decisions and to share turf research with the world and we think GreenKeeper is the best platform for doing that.

A GreenKeeper Premium subscription pays for itself many times over each year by improving the efficiency of your PGR applications and helping you get the most out of your plant protectants. We sincerely hope you will consider subscribing. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact us. If you are a homeowner using GreenKeeper, go to the "Purchases" page and click "Request Approval" to learn about a GreenKeeper Home membership. We look forward to continuing to serve you.

Sincerely,
Bill Kreuser, PhD
Doug Soldat, PhD


----------



## JerseyGreens

I emailed them a while back for the homeowner premium version cost - was told $19 a month. Not sure if that is changing now with this announcement.


----------



## JayGo

Received the following email from Greenskeeper.


----------



## NJ-lawn

That's just great.......just figured out how to use it. Figures.....


----------



## JerseyGreens

NJ-lawn said:


> That's just great.......just figured out how to use it. Figures.....


For us in NJ - we would buy it for...June/July/Aug/Sept/Oct...~$100 + tax is pretty steep unless you start tracking all of your applications on Greenkeeper which I know most of us aren't doing...I just use a Google Calendar.


----------



## Bombers

NJ-lawn said:


> That's just great.......just figured out how to use it. Figures.....


I believe you can still track GDD manually with the Greencast GDD tracker, but you will have to check manually almost daily using the custom date range option and using the 10*C base line. I'm getting the same GDD using these parameters.

It won't predict the lifespan of your app or clipping yield % but still something to go by...


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Ware - do you think it would be helpful contacting them and requesting a TLF promo code, discount?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Bombers said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just great.......just figured out how to use it. Figures.....
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can still track GDD manually with the Greencast GDD tracker, but you will have to check manually almost daily using the custom date range option and using the 10*C base line. I'm getting the same GDD using these parameters.
> 
> It won't predict the lifespan of your app or clipping yield % but still something to go by...
Click to expand...

Good idea. Greencast GDD came up with 14 as my daily GDD yesterday at 50F. Greenkeeper pegged it at 19...not exact but close. 10C only showed 8 GDD for me which is way off.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yeah, I just read that too. Might have to look into subscribing as I love the GDD feature.


----------



## Bombers

JerseyGreens said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just great.......just figured out how to use it. Figures.....
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can still track GDD manually with the Greencast GDD tracker, but you will have to check manually almost daily using the custom date range option and using the 10*C base line. I'm getting the same GDD using these parameters.
> 
> It won't predict the lifespan of your app or clipping yield % but still something to go by...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea. Greencast GDD came up with 14 as my daily GDD yesterday at 50F. Greenkeeper pegged it at 19...not exact but close. 10C only showed 8 GDD for me which is way off.
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's from the turf, soil, location set-up during registration, but luckily with my bermuda settings, the numbers match up exactly.


----------



## maltycolgate

JerseyGreens said:


> @Ware - do you think it would be helpful contacting them and requesting a TLF promo code, discount?


It's $19 a month (homeowner) to support a phenomenal program.

How much more of a discount do you want versus the regular price?


----------



## g-man

@frekwentflier i merged your topic with this one so the warm season folks can see it too.


----------



## JerseyGreens

maltycolgate said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware - do you think it would be helpful contacting them and requesting a TLF promo code, discount?
> 
> 
> 
> It's $19 a month (homeowner) to support a phenomenal program.
> 
> How much more of a discount do you want versus the regular price?
Click to expand...

I don't use any of the other features - and I said it "could" be useful if you utilize all of the other features. For strictly tracking GDD it's not worth it.

If you apply PGR twice a month (estimate) you are paying a company ~$10 to tell you when to pull the trigger on the sprayer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Warm season grass is 10C cool season is 0C base temperature.

I think I'll just calculate it manually. It's pretty easy to do. Every 2 weeks after PGR I'll work out what the cumulative GDD over that time was as it doesn't usually expire before 2 weeks. That way I don't have to work it out every day.

I know $19 a month isn't so bad but I'm not going to pay for something that I can do myself in a few minutes basically 7 or 8 times a year.


----------



## g-man

I figured this was about to happen. Darksky is not free anymore and they keep developing the website.

I think someone posted the homeowner price, but it is not cheap.

The other option is to use the log file i posted that helps you do the same function via Google sheets. It is not as easy to use, but it might be good enough.


----------



## JerseyGreens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Warm season grass is 10C cool season is 0C base temperature.
> 
> I think I'll just calculate it manually. It's pretty easy to do. Every 2 weeks after PGR I'll work out what the cumulative GDD over that time was as it doesn't usually expire before 2 weeks. That way I don't have to work it out every day.
> 
> I know $19 a month isn't so bad but I'm not going to pay for something that I can do myself in a few minutes basically 7 or 8 times a year.


Agreed. Thank you for the 0C base temp guidance.

Greencast came in at 18 for yesterday / GreenKeeper at 19. I'll do it manually as well.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> I figured this was about to happen. Darksky is not free anymore and they keep developing the website.
> 
> I think someone posted the homeowner price, but it is not cheap.
> 
> The other option is to use the log file i posted that helps you do the same function via Google sheets. It is not as easy to use, but it might be good enough.


Will have to check out the various Google sheets that you've created. Haven't done so to date but the time has come!

Also have this thread going:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=397887#p397887


----------



## SNOWBOB11

For anyone not sure here is a link that explains how to calculate.


----------



## Bombers

SNOWBOB11 said:


> For anyone not sure here is a link that explains how to calculate.


Even easier. this calculates it for you. https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/home


----------



## Pete1313

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Warm season grass is 10C cool season is 0C base temperature.
> 
> I think I'll just calculate it manually. It's pretty easy to do. Every 2 weeks after PGR I'll work out what the cumulative GDD over that time was as it doesn't usually expire before 2 weeks. That way I don't have to work it out every day.
> 
> I know $19 a month isn't so bad but I'm not going to pay for something that I can do myself in a few minutes basically 7 or 8 times a year.


Exactly! Grab the GDD reapplication numbers from the site for various rates, for your grass species, and calculate it yourself.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Bombers said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone not sure here is a link that explains how to calculate.
> 
> 
> 
> Even easier. this calculates it for you. https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/home
Click to expand...

I think @SNOWBOB11 may have wanted to share with those that may not fully understand the concept and just followed the GreenKeeper guidance.

Also having that formula is key if you want to build out an API to do this automatically.


----------



## Naidu

Prices are still expensive for home users. I hope they come up with better pricing.


----------



## Overtaxed

> I know $19 a month isn't so bad but I'm not going to pay for something that I can do myself in a few minutes basically 7 or 8 times a year.


240 bucks a year. That seems pretty expensive to me for software. Compare that to Office 365 at 100/yr for up to 6 people!

This is going to sound funny, but I work supporting SaaS companies and my company sells a SaaS solution that used to be licensed on a perpetual basis. Let me give away a little secret, SaaS/subscription is almost never in the consumer's favor. In many cases, it's so grossly out of whack compared to perpetual licensing that the company has to discontinue offering perpetual entirely because it exposes the obvious cost disparity. There are reasons companies do this, primarily because recurring revenue is much more valuable than episodic revenue, but, rest assured, "customer's like it" has about never made the list on any presentation I've ever seen. Customer's hate it, especially retail customers, but even businesses are starting to look at out of control SaaS spending and saying "What are we doing, this costs 4X as much as it used to cost in our data center, we still need all the same staff, and we're totally beholden to some cloud data storage company who has all our valuable data".

I've never used Greenkeeper, so I have no opinion on the good/bad of their software. But subscription software I'm very, very familiar with and yes, 240/yr is quite expensive in the SaaS world.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Now greencast says daily growing degree days for my area is 14.5

Does that mean if I applied today I have 14 days til I need to reapply?

That's at 50 degrees F


----------



## cleohioturf

I could be wrong but for cool season your base is 0 c, if you are applying trinex, you are looking for cumulative 200 GDD for reapplication, I think Greenkeeper had a cumulative of 255 GDD. I think going closer to 250 would be recommended for home lawn, 200 GDD is for closely mown bent greens

You need to take a range of days since day 1, add the GDD and when you hit your planned cumulative GDD (say 250), you reapply.

The greencast page listed above will give you cumulative GDD if you select the range you are in. Its more manual work but it should take 5 mins to figure out, if you know your base and what target GDD you are shooting for.


----------



## ergray3

Bombers said:


> I believe you can still track GDD manually with the Greencast GDD tracker, but you will have to check manually almost daily using the custom date range option and using the 10*C base line. I'm getting the same GDD using these parameters.
> 
> It won't predict the lifespan of your app or clipping yield % but still something to go by...


Pretty sure you can set up the agronomic alert section in Greencast to email you when you hit a threshold and then restart, so if you were able to apply the same day it emailed you, you'd stay on course. Might have to adjust occasionally if you missed but it would keep you pretty well on track:



I've been using Greenkeeper but for that price I'll be figuring something else out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Is it safe to assume that your GDD should remain the same for your lawn type regardless of application rate?

My GDD is at 267. 
First app was 0.15 oz per K
Next one I want to do 0.25 oz per K

Am I understanding correctly that the GDD: 267, remains as-is?


----------



## g-man

No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.


Absolutely genius. 
I'll go in and jot down the GDDs for 0.2/0.25/0.3/0.33 before they shut it down in 2 weeks.

Thanks @g-man !


----------



## Pete1313

@JerseyGreens here you go. Note that the rate is in oz/1000 sq ft and those numbers are for KBG.


----------



## FedDawg555

Heads up cool season guys we got GreenKeeper to reconsider and they will be rolling out a homeowner rate of $10 a month annual plan of $120. See the email I just got from her.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28958&p=398286#p398286

Kris,
I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.

Wendy


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pete1313 said:


> @JerseyGreens here you go. Note that the rate is in oz/1000 sq ft and those numbers are for KBG.


Thanks Pete!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Pete1313 said:


> @JerseyGreens here you go. Note that the rate is in oz/1000 sq ft and those numbers are for KBG.


Could you just cross-reference this chart with the GDD tracker at MSU? For example, I typically apply at 0.75oz/K, or 635.4 GDD (32F). Let's say I applied on May 16, which had a GDD in my area, per the MSU Tracker, of 1440. Could I just add 635.4 to 1440 and then wait for the tracker to hit 2075.4 (which would have been June 3, or 18 days, which seems about right)? Is that basically what Greenskeeper does now, all the leg work?

https://gddtracker.msu.edu/


----------



## walk1355

g-man said:
 

> No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.


When I got in and put different application strengths, the GDD shows 225 no matter if I put .25, .5, .75/oz per 1ksf. What am I missing?


----------



## g-man

walk1355 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got in and put different application strengths, the GDD shows 225 no matter if I put .25, .5, .75/oz per 1ksf. What am I missing?
Click to expand...

It depends on your grass/hoc setup. I think Bermuda is a set threshold.


----------



## FedDawg555

walk1355 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got in and put different application strengths, the GDD shows 225 no matter if I put .25, .5, .75/oz per 1ksf. What am I missing?
Click to expand...

To change the default GDD you need to modify your course.

Bermuda Fairways default 225 GDD
Bermuda Athletic Field default 255 GDD


----------



## Pete1313

@jeffjunstrom yes. Remember those numbers are for KBG. Not sure how they differ for other species.


----------



## walk1355

FedDawg555 said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Go to the app at try to do a 0.25 and the target gdd goes higher. It is like 294 for 0.33. You can delete the apps just to record the numbers. I think I did that and have a graph in the log file i shared.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got in and put different application strengths, the GDD shows 225 no matter if I put .25, .5, .75/oz per 1ksf. What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To change the default GDD you need to modify your course.
> 
> Bermuda Fairways default 225 GDD
> Bermuda Athletic Field default 255 GDD
Click to expand...

I mow at 0.5", which I'd consider Fairway, not Athletic. Is that correct?


----------



## FedDawg555

walk1355 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I got in and put different application strengths, the GDD shows 225 no matter if I put .25, .5, .75/oz per 1ksf. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> To change the default GDD you need to modify your course.
> 
> Bermuda Fairways default 225 GDD
> Bermuda Athletic Field default 255 GDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mow at 0.5", which I'd consider Fairway, not Athletic. Is that correct?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## CenlaLowell

FedDawg555 said:


> Heads up cool season guys we got GreenKeeper to reconsider and they will be rolling out a homeowner rate of $10 a month annual plan of $120. See the email I just got from her.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28958&p=398286#p398286
> 
> Kris,
> I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.
> 
> Wendy


So now I wonder how many people will sign on to this amount.


----------



## Airbender

FedDawg555 said:


> Heads up cool season guys we got GreenKeeper to reconsider and they will be rolling out a homeowner rate of $10 a month annual plan of $120. See the email I just got from her.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28958&p=398286#p398286
> 
> Kris,
> I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.
> 
> Wendy


Nice work @FedDawg555 to follow up with them. It was wise of them to take feedback into account.


----------



## Dude

So Greenkeeper seems to be disabling most functionality unless you purchase a premium membership by June 17th.

Anyone have recommendations for tracking apps and gdd?


----------



## gm560

Some people here maintain some spreadsheets for it. G-man provides a link to a pretty slick one in the cool season guide.

@Dude, I hope its okay if I hijack your thread a bit...
I actually started writing an app to do this last year, but then life got in the way and I wasnt really sure there was enough demand out there with so many people already set up on Greenskeeper. When I saw that news the other day, I dusted off the code base and familiarized myself with it again. I'm not super far off of at least an MVP version. If enough people are interested, Ill find the time to get a working version out there. So I will ask, are people looking for an option... if so, what features are you looking for. What do you like about Greenskeeper and what don't you like?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> Some people here maintain some spreadsheets for it. G-man provides a link to a pretty slick one in the cool season guide.
> 
> @Dude, I hope its okay if I hijack your thread a bit...
> I actually started writing an app to do this last year, but then life got in the way and I wasnt really sure there was enough demand out there with so many people already set up on Greenskeeper. When I saw that news the other day, I dusted off the code base and familiarized myself with it again. I'm not super far off of at least an MVP version. If enough people are interested, Ill find the time to get a working version out there. So I will ask, are people looking for an option... if so, what features are you looking for. What do you like about Greenskeeper and what don't you like?


Absolutely would love something like this. The main issue I think is a reliable API for weather info.


----------



## gm560

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people here maintain some spreadsheets for it. G-man provides a link to a pretty slick one in the cool season guide.
> 
> @Dude, I hope its okay if I hijack your thread a bit...
> I actually started writing an app to do this last year, but then life got in the way and I wasnt really sure there was enough demand out there with so many people already set up on Greenskeeper. When I saw that news the other day, I dusted off the code base and familiarized myself with it again. I'm not super far off of at least an MVP version. If enough people are interested, Ill find the time to get a working version out there. So I will ask, are people looking for an option... if so, what features are you looking for. What do you like about Greenskeeper and what don't you like?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely would love something like this. The main issue I think is a reliable API for weather info.
Click to expand...

Yes. The weather is a major PITA.... specifically historical data. As part of the work I did last year, I wrote a wrapper around the NWS API. It's was not perfect, but it was better than nothing. Since that time it looks like Open Weather has improved their offering and is now a viable option. You cannot get history beyond 5 days... but my thought was I could register a location (zipcode) when the first user from that location registers. From then on I could pull and store weather data daily for every zipcode registered in the app. I would not have access to data prior to T-5 days, but for the purpose of this app, I don't think that would be too big of an issue.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@gm560 - what category did you pick to get the right OW API?

Am I supposed to pick one call API?

I thought I got the spreadsheet all setup but now I'm not sure I picked the correct API.

https://openweathermap.org/api#current


----------



## lbb091919

JerseyGreens said:


> @gm560 - what category did you pick to get the right OW API?
> 
> Am I supposed to pick one call API?
> 
> I thought I got the spreadsheet all setup but now I'm not sure I picked the correct API.
> 
> https://openweathermap.org/api#current


One Call is the one you want. I had it working with my spreadsheet until I got my own station and switched to WU.

One thing I didn't like about not having a station is the rainfall was not very accurate. OW was pulling data from the closest station which happened to be pretty far from my house. Although that's an issue any weather service is going to have.


----------



## gm560

I was using one call. I only looked at it briefly, but I would think you would need to make multiple separate calls, one to get forecasts and one to get history.

I did see another historical api that appears to allow bulk days, but not sure if there is free access.

So I think what I am saying is you will need multiple calls to get everything you would need. What are you trying to get?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> I was using one call. I only looked at it briefly, but I would think you would need to make multiple separate calls, one to get forecasts and one to get history.
> 
> I did see another historical api that appears to allow bulk days, but not sure if there is free access.
> 
> So I think what I am saying is you will need multiple calls to get everything you would need. What are you trying to get?


I would only use it for GDD.


----------



## Dude

Hijack away. I'd be interested.

Apart from GDD, I like the general fertilizer totals graphed and info you'd get for partial tank mixes, dollar spot risk, and just having everything in one place as far as timing applications. Not sure if it has it and I've been looking elsewhere, but having ET on there would be nice as well - I've been looking at daily and weekly fret from weather.gov

I stare at a combination of excel spreadsheets and various programs for 60-80 hours per week, so I've been hoping to avoid using it for hobbies if I can.

I could definitely set things up better in terms of posting mix rates and tracking everything...but I've never had to because I had greenkeeper.

I get that life gets in the way....I have two kids under 5 and my typical day is from 0700-0000. Not sure how people on here juggle more than that, but I've seen more than a few who do.


----------



## lbb091919

gm560 said:


> I was using one call. I only looked at it briefly, but I would think you would need to make multiple separate calls, one to get forecasts and one to get history.
> 
> I did see another historical api that appears to allow bulk days, but not sure if there is free access.
> 
> So I think what I am saying is you will need multiple calls to get everything you would need. What are you trying to get?


This is correct. One call to pull history and another to pull forecast. I noticed the forecast would change slightly throughout the day so I actually had it set up to call forecast every hour. Only issues were sometimes the max temp would be less than the min temp and it would mess up some of the formulas until the next forecast call.

This page makes it a little easier to understand.

https://openweathermap.org/price

The free key falls in the One Call category. 60 calls per minute, 1000 per day, and 1 million per month lol


----------



## gm560

Dude said:


> I get that life gets in the way....I have two kids under 5


Me too. "Life got in the way" was actually code for, my kid's daycare was locked down and my wife and I both work, so side projects were rapidly de-prioritized...

Thanks for the feedback. I agree, spreadsheets are okay but not as good as a software app. I never loved greenskeeper, mainly because I felt like it wasn't efficient for what I was trying to do. Makes sense, since it really wasn't built for us.

I will look into the ET models. The disease models are simple.


----------



## davegravy

Funny, I suggested to them I would pay a bit monthly if they'd develop it. I think they missed the mark with their homeowner pricing.

My biggest complaint with Greenskeeper App is that the nutrient plot has all applications equally spaced on the x axis even though they weren't equally spaced in time. It's really misleading.

Also the application summaries round to 0 decimal places for ounces of AI. For some products on small lawns that's not enough precision.

I have some webapp dev chops @gm560. Time is a bit scarce but I might be able to help a little if you're interested and you chose a tech stack I know.


----------



## LawnNut01833

Um, how may I acquired said spreadsheet? I'm a statistical nut so I am very interested.


----------



## gm560

davegravy said:


> I have some webapp dev chops @gm560. Time is a bit scarce but I might be able to help a little if you're interested and you chose a tech stack I know.


I started with Vue since I have found it is the most efficient for me. Backend was python so I could use the plethora of analytics packages for the various models and math.


----------



## gm560

LawnNut01833 said:


> Um, how may I acquired said spreadsheet? I'm a statistical nut so I am very interested.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=921&p=20398


----------



## wiseowl

So long greenkeeper!

Even at 10 bucks a month that's a hard pass for me when its only value to me was tracking GDD which is basic math. 
I'll just add my other sprays in a calendar with reminders.

I've went ahead and threw together my own POC to track my own GDD in less than 5 minutes tracking from NOAA. I track to 225 GDD for my bermuda so ...


Going to toss together a front end whenever I have time but for now I have it emailing me nightly tracking my GDD running on the free aws tier which is good enough for me.

I'll see how much additional time I can spend on this. Any dev's on the forums maybe we open source and collab?


----------



## g-man

@wiseowl how are you getting temps from NOAA? I share a script that runs thru Google sheets. A year or so I go i checked NOAA and i could not get the data for free.


----------



## wiseowl

@g-man https://weather-gov.github.io/api/general-faqs

https://www.weatherapi.com/api-explorer.aspx freebie non-noaa


----------



## wiseowl

I may have gotten a little bored tonight:


----------



## soupy01833

Are you making that available?


----------



## ergray3

wiseowl said:


> I may have gotten a little bored tonight:


Hahaha this is fantastic!


----------



## Jersey_diy

That is great, let me know if you want any user testing, happy to help


----------



## JerseyGreens

wiseowl said:


> I may have gotten a little bored tonight:


This looks pretty neat! Do you plan on sharing it by any chance?


----------



## wiseowl

JerseyGreens said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have gotten a little bored tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks pretty neat! Do you plan on sharing it by any chance?
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the plan but it's really dependent on my time. I also don't know diddly squat about how gdd should be set for cool season other than going by 0c vs 10c?


----------



## ergray3

[/quote]

Yeah that's the plan but it's really dependent on my time. I also don't know diddly squat about how gdd should be set for cool season other than going by 0c vs 10c?
[/quote]

I can't code but I'm happy to help test if you need.


----------



## g-man

@wiseowl cool season is Mean C - 0C for gdd.

Growth potential for cool season is:
EXP(-0.5*((MeanC-20)/5.5)^2)


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wanted to post this here for any north of the border people that want to track there GDD without working it out them self.

https://farmwest.com/climate/calculators/growing-degree-days/

Just put in your nearest airport location and it works out the GDD for your specified time. Uses Environment Canada data as well so will be pretty close to accurate.


----------



## turfnsurf

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Wanted to post this here for any north of the border people that want to track there GDD without working it out them self.
> 
> https://farmwest.com/climate/calculators/growing-degree-days/
> 
> Just put in your nearest airport location and it works out the GDD for your specified time. Uses Environment Canada data as well so will be pretty close to accurate.


North of _which_ border? Please tell me Mexico.


----------



## occamsrzr

wiseowl said:


> So long greenkeeper!
> 
> Even at 10 bucks a month that's a hard pass for me when its only value to me was tracking GDD which is basic math.
> I'll just add my other sprays in a calendar with reminders.
> 
> I've went ahead and threw together my own POC to track my own GDD in less than 5 minutes tracking from NOAA. I track to 225 GDD for my bermuda so ...
> 
> 
> Going to toss together a front end whenever I have time but for now I have it emailing me nightly tracking my GDD running on the free aws tier which is good enough for me.
> 
> I'll see how much additional time I can spend on this. Any dev's on the forums maybe we open source and collab?


I would be down to collab. We have a discord and google doc going on to build out an MVP. It's open sourced and deployed. We've been in the R&D phase but have some basic geocoding and product management. Here is the current repo: https://github.com/occamsRZR/manatee. Here is the discord: https://discord.gg/Re9pjayz86


----------



## SNOWBOB11

turfnsurf said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post this here for any north of the border people that want to track there GDD without working it out them self.
> 
> https://farmwest.com/climate/calculators/growing-degree-days/
> 
> Just put in your nearest airport location and it works out the GDD for your specified time. Uses Environment Canada data as well so will be pretty close to accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> North of _which_ border? Please tell me Mexico.
Click to expand...


----------



## NJ-lawn

SNOWBOB11 said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post this here for any north of the border people that want to track there GDD without working it out them self.
> 
> https://farmwest.com/climate/calculators/growing-degree-days/
> 
> Just put in your nearest airport location and it works out the GDD for your specified time. Uses Environment Canada data as well so will be pretty close to accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> North of _which_ border? Please tell me Mexico.
> 
> LOL…….there you go
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiabeticKripple

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Wanted to post this here for any north of the border people that want to track there GDD without working it out them self.
> 
> https://farmwest.com/climate/calculators/growing-degree-days/
> 
> Just put in your nearest airport location and it works out the GDD for your specified time. Uses Environment Canada data as well so will be pretty close to accurate.


You are THE man!

Got my station ~15km away from me. Close enough.


----------



## wiseowl

g-man said:


> @wiseowl cool season is Mean C - 0C for gdd.
> 
> Growth potential for cool season is:
> EXP(-0.5*((MeanC-20)/5.5)^2)


Thank you


----------



## liamjones

All up, running and free!

https://lawntrackapp.web.app/

Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.

I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.

Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.


----------



## liamjones

All up, running and free!

https://lawntrackapp.web.app/

Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.

I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.

Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.


----------



## Ware

liamjones said:


> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.
> 
> I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.
> 
> Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.


You might also want to start a dedicated thread for your app. I know there are several of these alternatives in development, so a dedicated thread would help keep info about yours in one place. :thumbsup:


----------



## liamjones

Ware said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.
> 
> I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.
> 
> Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.
> 
> 
> 
> You might also want to start a dedicated thread for your app. I know there are several of these alternatives in development, so a dedicated thread would help keep info about yours in one place. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks, good idea, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29448&p=404924&hilit=greenkeeper#p404924


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.
> 
> I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.
> 
> Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.


Signed up! Looks nice and clean. Very excited to watch it evolve! Thanks for your work!

Idk what is possible etc, but I like to separate front and back yard tracking as I don't always treat them the same way/day and it wouldn't allow me to have a second area. Also would like to have a liquid fert option, everything seemed to be in lbs/grams. Would have to have the user manually enter weight per gallon for each product (it's on all the labels) to properly calculate macros but should be similar otherwise.

It may be a bug or forced limitation, but when you enter a fertilizer into inventory, if you have a 0% macro (Urea 46-0-0 for instance) it forced me to enter a zero in the field and wouldn't accept a blank. That might get people confused, might want some written instructions if it won't accept the blank.

Again, not complaining, I surely couldn't put up a site like this, just thoughts on first use.


----------



## Shootermcgee

Signed up as well and I agree it looks great and also excited to see and test the end product. This is awesome and very generous of you to do this for everyone.


----------



## liamjones

ergray3 said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.
> 
> I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.
> 
> Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Signed up! Looks nice and clean. Very excited to watch it evolve! Thanks for your work!
> 
> Idk what is possible etc, but I like to separate front and back yard tracking as I don't always treat them the same way/day and it wouldn't allow me to have a second area. Also would like to have a liquid fert option, everything seemed to be in lbs/grams. Would have to have the user manually enter weight per gallon for each product (it's on all the labels) to properly calculate macros but should be similar otherwise.
> 
> It may be a bug or forced limitation, but when you enter a fertilizer into inventory, if you have a 0% macro (Urea 46-0-0 for instance) it forced me to enter a zero in the field and wouldn't accept a blank. That might get people confused, might want some written instructions if it won't accept the blank.
> 
> Again, not complaining, I surely couldn't put up a site like this, just thoughts on first use.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. I have added the suggestions to the future features section of the new thread to track all this.

The single area was easier to implement for a v1 than multiple areas, but will defo be adding shortly.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29448


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Just checked my greenskeeper app I can't access the features anymore. Didn't realize there are few people here interested in creating an app. Maybe we can have a joint effort in creating one. I was planning to make an app for a long time but since I use the greenskeeper app I never got to start one.


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Just checked my greenskeeper app I can't access the features anymore. Didn't realize there are few people here interested in creating an app. Maybe we can have a joint effort in creating one. I was planning to make an app for a long time but since I use the greenskeeper app I never got to start one.


I just posted a reply to this in your journal. Whoops!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked my greenskeeper app I can't access the features anymore. Didn't realize there are few people here interested in creating an app. Maybe we can have a joint effort in creating one. I was planning to make an app for a long time but since I use the greenskeeper app I never got to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a reply to this in your journal. Whoops!
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that's supposed to be here.


----------



## Jay20nj

So much for the greenskeeper app. Its no longer free. Anyone know of another app to track gdd?


----------



## FATC1TY

Jay20nj said:


> So much for the greenskeeper app. Its no longer free. Anyone know of another app to track gdd?


Assuming you didn't read a single post in this thread, or the other 2-3 floating around here? There's at least two options without much leg work to track it posted.


----------



## Jay20nj

Ha someone merged it into this one.


----------



## Green

Jay20nj said:


> So much for the greenskeeper app. Its no longer free. Anyone know of another app to track gdd?


There may be others, but it's possible to calculate manually as well. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## wiseowl

I haven't forgotten about the app, just haven't had time to build off it. I've gone a little crazy and started building user tracking into the app in case I or someone wanted to host it as it would need segregation so uses didn't see other users info. I have no intentions on hosting it but here's a screencap of progress.










I might remove all the login functionality and just tie it to whoever is running the application via docker. It would certainly make dev work easier and get it out the door. It's kind of turned into a full fledged app tbh and wasn't trying to get it there. I just needed something to track my own gdd and email me :joy:

Caveat to this app , you're going to have to know how to install / run docker. It's pretty easy as a dockerfile install but you would need it to be constantly running somewhere in order to track GDD unless you launched the container everyday.


----------



## wiseowl

I know some of you are ready for your next PGR app's and I've been working super hard to get you all this app over past few weeks between my regular job and life and this stuff isn't easy :lol:

This turned out to be a larger endeavor than expected since I had to account for a user base and other users being able to use the app without problems as I know sprays and apps are super critical to our habit.

I've been letting this bake to ensure it's production ready with my own apps but I wanted to give you guys an update that it's just about ready.

I wanted to at least give a minor update to everyone here!


----------



## Ware

wiseowl said:


> I know some of you are ready for your next PGR app's…


Looks nice. Not sure if you're aware, but a lot of folks are already using Lawn Track as an alternative to Greenskeeper.


----------



## wiseowl

Ware said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you are ready for your next PGR app's…
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice. Not sure if you're aware, but a lot of folks are already using Lawn Track as an alternative to Greenskeeper.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's ok, it's nice to have choices! I unfortunately didn't have enough time to get this up and running overnight for a release to the masses. Worse case I made a beautiful app for myself to use which I get to add to my portfolio :lol:


----------



## wiseowl

Welp, between 3pm and now it's live !

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30840 head on over friends and get your tracking on!

https://www.littlleaf.com
Your Modern, Mobile Friendly PGR and Application Tracker


----------

